# Home made tobaggons



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

We made up a steamer and made a few sleds last winter, the short ones are used when snow shoeing.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

Very cool sleds. I love the little doggy one, very cute !!!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

You do some lovely work! Just beautiful.
One of my dad's friends built his Iditarod dog sled in my folks' kitchen in Anchorage, Alaska in the 70's. Used a 55 gallon barrel and a propane fire in the back yard to bend the wood. Rod didn't win anything, but it was quite a project! Wood is such a versatile material.
Kit


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

The first one we made we did it that way.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is so cool. Have you thought about selling the little doggy sleds?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Maura said:


> That is so cool. Have you thought about selling the little doggy sleds?


Thanks, no i don`t sell much, just make and pile it up .
I usualy only make something to see if i can do it, making to sell would be to much like work.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

what kinda wood do you use?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Pitchy said:


>


At 5:30, there is video of your dog working with a sled team.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWW4-oBCzbQ[/ame]


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Aseries said:


> what kinda wood do you use?


Oak mostly, the first one that we boiled was Birch.

Ed Norman my internet connection won`t let me watch it, what happened/


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice tobaggons.

What do you use for the finish? I thought I would use polyurethane.

I'm going to make a simple one out of 3/4" plywood for weasel trapping this winter. I'll make the curl by scoring it. It's also going to have a low mounted box with lids.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

We used tung oil on most of them, polly should work but ya want what is the slipperiest but wax helps too


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Pitchy said:


> Oak mostly, the first one that we boiled was Birch.
> 
> Ed Norman my internet connection won`t let me watch it, what happened/


It's an old WC Fields movie. He hooked up a string of various breeds of sled dogs and one in the middle is a dachshund. His feet don't touch the ground when the line is tight.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Humpfh..thought this thread was about knitted caps..nice work.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Really really NICE !!!!!...if I had more snow here.....oh well...still really nice..


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, it will be snowing here before long, which reminds me i`d best get to cuttin wood.


----------

